# filtration for a 15 gallon



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I am looking for some imput on filtration for a 15 gallon tank. It was origionally only going to house my betta, and I figured that two azoo palm filters would work. I wanted a filter that would not cause so much current, as my betta can't swim well in such a situation. Now I am thinking about adding some tank mates and am worried that this will not be enough. So, what do you think and does anybody know of a good filter for this sort of situation? Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

A lot will depend on how often you will be doing water changes.

How about a Penguin bio-wheel 100 or 150? That might be more suitable for a 15 gallon tank than the 2 azoo palm filters. But you'd be fine with two azoo palm filters if you make it a habit to do more frequent water changes and keep a close eye on water parameters. On a side note, it's always good to have more than one filter, in case one malfunctions. 

What other kinds of fish were you thinking of adding?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks. I decided to go ahead and buy a better filter so that I don't have to worry if I add more fish. It is a mini canister filter that will filter up to 20 gallons. I was thinking about adding a small school of fish to start (tetras??) and maybe some catfish later. I think that this is the easiest solution.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Glad you found a solution - hope the new canister works out. You did keep the old azoos right? It would be ideal to run the new canister, while running the old azoos so the tank doesn't start the cycle all over again and have a possible bacteria bloom. Taking used media from an old azoo and putting it in the canister would kick start the bacteria cultures in the brand new filter as well.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got a mini canister as well (the one by Tom? I've only seen one so I assume we have the same one). It doesn't create too much current if you position the outflow right. I've got co2 running on the tank so I didn't want much surface agitation. You can put it on one side or even turn the little holes so they face the glass of the aquarium. That way the current hits the glass when it comes out, and diffuses it a lot.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, glad to hear that it does not create a lot of current. Sure sounds like the same one. My tank is just starting cycling so the filter will have time to create a buildup of benificial bacteria. I may run the azoo from my 5.5 gallon on it just for good measure though (canceled my order for the other one). Thanks.


----------

